# Update on Wendy's udder



## Parsnip (Dec 18, 2013)

It's been about a week since I last posted a thread about Wendy.
I've been taking pictures of her udders weekly.
I think I'm noticing a difference finally?
... now that I'm typing all this out I feel like a creepy sheep lady.... :/
OH WELL.
But compared to last week, her udder definitely feels like it has some bulk to it.
Not just a fleshy skin bag anymore.
I also feel creepy saying I feel my sheep's udder for changes. 
Wendy doesn't seem to mind though? Her tail is like a limp noodle to she lets me take pictures freely.
Oh boy... I do sound creepy!

Anywho, here are some pics.

Dec 10th




Dec 18th





Still incredibly small, but please tell me I'm not just seeing things?
I'm so excited about this, I feel like I'm posting a lot haha. *nervous laughter*


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 18, 2013)

creepy sheep lady!
Not creepy at all!
I have been exchanging e-mails with a friend who has been checking "hooha's" throughout the day.... Isn't this normal???


----------



## Parsnip (Dec 18, 2013)

OH GOOD I THOUGHT I WAS WEIRD.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 18, 2013)

only to people that don't have sheep and goats!

..and i see a wee pouch there too!  

when you start taking pics of hoohas that goat/sheep porn


----------



## Parsnip (Dec 18, 2013)

Haha, I have more pictures of sheep lady bits than I care to admit... 

AND YOU SEE A DIFFERENCE? HOORAY OH BOY I'M SO EXCITED!!!


----------



## Sheepshape (Dec 19, 2013)

DEFINITELY looks different.
Taking 'graphic pics' is all part of the educational process.....well that's MY story and I am sticking to it.
Seriously,though...the teats are straighter and fuller and there is the start of a little bag. Often udder development is late and not so pronounced in 'first timers'. 
Fingers crossed for a lamb.


----------



## alsea1 (Dec 19, 2013)

Lightly feel her back side belly area. Sometimes you will be able to feel the baby.
But from what her teats look like I'm gonna say your gonna have a Rambo baby.  LOL, I'm intrigued to see what it will look like.


----------



## Parsnip (Dec 19, 2013)

Good good good!
Definitely thought I was just crazy for a while there.

Yes!
I can't wait to see what the little lamb(s) will look like.
It would be interesting if they had some blackbelly markings on them.... 
I'm going to  assume they'd be mostly brown though?
I wish there was a way to determine coat color genetics with hair sheep!
lol


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 19, 2013)

When is she due?


----------



## Parsnip (Dec 19, 2013)

Well, the only recorded instance of her standing and being serviced by the ram was the day I went to pick her up.
So the last week of August is when I got her.
It was just a quick glimpse of the ram leaping up on her.
We spooked them when driving up to the gate, so it's an iffy thing...
I put a tentative date down for her, and it's the 22nd of January.
Of course, she could have stood for the ram earlier and I didn't know?
So I don't know honestly

Just a guess really. I don't know how close, or far away she is from lambing?


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 19, 2013)

Awwww... her pouch is so cute!  So... lambs in January!


----------



## Parsnip (Dec 19, 2013)

Yes!
Hopefully!
It's coming up so FAST.
Like, is it really almost Christmas?
I still haven't done any shopping.

SO YES.
I'm prepared to stay up late on some school nights in January to watch for lambies.
yup, yup.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Dec 23, 2013)

Her udder _does_ appear to be on track for lambing in January.


----------



## Parsnip (Dec 23, 2013)

YAY
I was going to take another picture of her udder today, to see if there are changes.


----------



## Parsnip (Dec 23, 2013)

FINALLY got a picture.
She wouldn't let me stand behind her like she normally does XD
Oh well, I got a picture.





And here's a picture of her lady parts to boot.


----------



## alsea1 (Dec 23, 2013)

This may account for Wendy's attitude latel. LOL


----------



## Parsnip (Dec 23, 2013)

MOST LIKELY.
Seriously though, she has been so mean these past few days!
All she wants is grain. More so than the rest of the sheep XD
She actually tried kicking me today when I stood behind her, THAT WAS NEW.
So my window for picture taking was really limited, lol.


----------



## alsea1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Wow. She is being a grouch.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 23, 2013)

Gosh, why can't they be more human? Cuz we never get testy when we are due.


----------



## alsea1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I can't wait to see this cross. I hope its twins


----------



## Parsnip (Dec 23, 2013)

lol, Wendy has an absolute right to be grumpy right now.
I'm actually surprised she isn't more irritable.

(I hope it's twins too, but who knows?)


----------



## Sheepshape (Dec 24, 2013)

Looks like it won't be too long before the patter of tiny hooves.
Lambs grow very fast in the last 4-6 weeks and squash the stomach such that there's no room for bulky foods (and a bigger liking for concentrated feed).
All ewes seem to be grumpy during the last few weeks of pregnancy.....as Parsnip says...who can blame them.
Good Luck.


----------



## Parsnip (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm just so excited for lambs!
That would make sense with her just wanting the grain mostly then! (plus I'm sure it's tasty to them)

Also I just got back from town and checked on the ewes.
Wendy' vulva is a bit goopy?
I mean, not like a big glob hanging there, but it's clear and just... like shiny on her lady bits?
I'm going to assume this is normal.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 8, 2014)

You are going to love having lambs!!!!  Our little guy is just so bouncy and full of energy and I watch him and just laugh at his antics!!!  He could use some lambie friends...wish I'd see more goopy lady parts on the next two that I thought would have lambed already.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 8, 2014)

Just to tease you a bit and make you even more excited for lambs...pic I took today when the sun came out.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 9, 2014)

He is beautiful Bonbean!!!! I am soooo excited to see your lamb pics when Wendy finally lambs Parsnip!!!!!! I have 2 Kadahdin ewes (Lily and Cookie) who are going to lamb anyday too!!! The first of the year!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks Four Winds...we think him pretty special too and really wish he was a SHE!
His Mama is Katahdin and his Papa is Dorper...wondered what kind of colours we'd get...he needs friends, and have two that I thought would have lambed already...still waiting.


----------



## Parsnip (Jan 9, 2014)

UGH HE'S CUTE
does he have a name?

I will spam everyone with SO many pictures, don't you worry 
I wonder who's ewe will lamb first?
My bets are on Wendy being last XD


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 9, 2014)

Well, I guess my anyday is today!!!  Lily Just lambed!!!!!


----------



## Parsnip (Jan 9, 2014)

WAIT WHAT LIKE RIGHT NOW?


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 9, 2014)

Parsnip said:


> WAIT WHAT LIKE RIGHT NOW?


Hour ago!!! And don't worry, there will be pictures!!!!


----------



## Parsnip (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 9, 2014)

Parsnip...go to her journal...really cute good looking lambie!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 9, 2014)




----------

